# Welcher  65" 4K TV ? Am besten IPTV fähig



## C Punkt (6. Januar 2019)

*Welcher  65" 4K TV ? Am besten IPTV fähig*

Hi zusammen,

habe mir noch nie nen TV gekauft, da mein Kollege erzählte die seien dieses Jahr so krass günstig geworden, bin ich nun aber mal dran, da mein 40" Samsung von 2011 langsam outdatet ist. 

Was wären da jetzt auch P/L Tipps im 65" 4K Bereich? Wie ich mich nun eingelesen habe, macht Samsung gerade das Rennen, wenn man wie ich oft Sport guckt und ab und zu zockt (über PC, Rennspiele wie Forza Horizon oder Assassins Creed und Nintendo Switch)
Eigentlich wollte ich für ca. 800€ nen 4k TV kaufen (gibt es ja einige), da ich jetzt nicht so der Experte bin und die größten Unterschiede bei vielen TVs (wo andere meinen Riesenunterschiede zu sehen) gar nicht sehe.. Nun habe ich mich aber eingelesen und sehr gefallen am Samsung UE65NU8009 gefunden, vor allem weil er ein rahmenloses Design hat und scheinbar auch ein besseres Bild. Jetzt frage ich mich nur.. ist das Bild soviel besser als beim Samsung UE65NU7179 (ich schätze das ist der P/L Tipp im günstigeren 65" Bereich ? Für den Preis des 8009 könnte ich mir ja schon die 75" Variante des 7197 geben.. Ist der Preisunterschied gerade von 400€  (evtl sind 200€ Aufpreis schon fürs Design und den zusätzlichen HDMI Anschluss wer weiß..) für das bessere Bild gerechtfertigt? Kann es leider zur Zeit nirgends vergleichen und auch wenn ich jetzt im Markt keinen großen Unterschied sehe, so ist das Erlebnis auf soviel Jahre hinweg vlt doch soviel besser dass sich das Geld lohnt (falls nämlich nicht lohnen sich die mehr 10" zum UE75NU7179 mehr..), aber dazu wollt ich mal eure Meinung hören..

Brauchen werde ich den TV vor allem für Apps, also Netflix, Amazon, Dazone, YouTube  . Dann werde ich meinen PC (mit ner RX 580) und meine Switch anschließen.  
Auch wenn ich es nicht oft nutze sollte er natürlich auch die üblichen Sender (ARD, ZDF, RTL, PRO 7, SAT1..) abspielen und das bestenfalls nicht über die Apps (Könnte ja über PC auch immer live-streamen) sondern es sollte sich schon angenehm durchzappen lassen. Dazu hat mir der Mann im Media Markt "IPTV" empfohlen.. Können die Samsungs das alles? Unitymedia meinte zu mir, dass ich für die normalen Sender einen Kabelanschluss für 20€/monat kaufen müsste und für HD nochmal 5€ monatlich.  Das könnte ich mir ja so ersparen oder?


Danke soweit!


----------



## Regit (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welcher  65" 4K TV ? Am besten IPTV fähig*

Hallo Leute, hallo C punkt, 

ich schließe mich deiner Frage an, denn ich wollte zu 90% den gleichen Thread erstellen. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen 4K LED für meine Mutter und hatte auch erst den UE65NU7179  für knapp 850 Euro im Visier. Schien mir vom P/L auch sehr interessant. Habe mich dann auch ein bisschen eingelesen und zu der gleichen Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es wohl der UE65NU8009 werden muss, auch wenn er deutlich teurer ist. Ich bin auch wirklich keiner, dem kleine und feine Unterschiede im Bild auffallen würden. Meiner Mutter noch viel weniger. Für mich war ausschlaggebend, dass der TV aktuell technisch sehr gut dasteht und dass es am besten noch min. 5 Jahre so bleibt. Man weiß nie wofür man ihn in Zukunft noch verwenden mag. Ich ärgere mich immer über die alten günstigen Käufe mit denen ich nach ein paar Jahen nichts mehr anfangen kann. 
Also folgende Punkte haben mich schlussendlich sogar zu diesem hier Samsung UE65NU8049 ab €' '1099 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland verleitet: 

1. Der 8er hat nativ 100Hz, Der 7er nur 50 Hz. Ich denke 100 Hz müssen es bei schnellen Bewegungen schon sein. Das war für mich der wichtigste Punkt.
2. Der 8049 hat ein richtiges 10bit Display im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden, die 8bit + FRC haben. Meiner Meinung nach auch ein Qualitätsunterschied ähnlich wie bei Hz.
3. Da alle 3 keinen Kopfhöhrerausgang haben, fand ich das schon als ein kleines Manko, dass man beim 7er noch nicht mal über Bluethooth verbinden kann.
4. Der 7er hat wohl kein LAN-Anschluss wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Nur W-LAN. Bei den steigenden Streamingqualitäten (4K Netflix z.B.) weiß ich nicht ob man bei W-Lan konstant genügend Bandbreite reinbekommt. Mein Router steht z.B in einem anderen Zimmer.
5. Der 7er hat keinen Freesync (für Zocker relevant)
6.  Der 7er hat nur einen Tuner und keine USB-Aufnahme (für mich nicht relevant)
7. 7er hat einen HDMI-Anschluss weniger. Aber 3 sind auch ausreichend (auch irrelevant)
8. Der 7er hat noch die klassische Fernbedienung im Paket. Beim 8er ist da schon die Smart Remote dabei (sieht cool aus). bei dem 8049 ist sogar die Premium Remote drin. (keine Ahnung wie die sich unterscheiden. Farbe?)
9. Und zu guter Letzt das bessere Bild durch HDR 1000 und Dynamic Crystal Color bei den 8ern. Auf dem Prospekt sieht man deutlich die Verbesserung zu der 7er Serie. In echt wird man das wohl nicht so arg sehen^^ Aber mitnehmen

Ich muss dazu noch sagen,  dass ich ausschließlich nach Samsung mit dem Tizen Betriebssystem gesucht habe, da mein Sky Q vorerst nur auf Tizen läuft. Habe mir also andere Marken erst gar nicht angeschaut. Da gibts bestimmt auch was feines. War immer ein LG Fan 

Hoffe meine Recherchen sind nicht zu arg falsch und helfen dir auch bei deiner Entscheidung. Ich habe auch noch nicht abschließend auf Kaufen gedrückt. Vielleicht kann die Community uns noch abraten oder meine Auflistung noch schnell korrigieren. Ich bin absolut kein Experte. Habe das auch nur schnell überflogen und die paar Sachen aufgeschnappt. Also keine Garantie für Korrektheit. Bitte selber prüfen. 

Fazit: Ich denke, dass hier die 400€ Aufpreis wohl nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Ich entschied mich aber etwas mehr in das zukunftsicherere Model zu investieren. 
PS: Bei M.....Markt läuft zur zeit ein Angebot, bei dem du eine kleine Soundanlage im Wert von ~200 Euro ontop bekommst


----------



## P2063 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welcher  65" 4K TV ? Am besten IPTV fähig*

Persönlich würde ich mir keinen Samsung mehr kaufen. Hauptgrund ist, dass sie es seit über 10 Jahren bei ihren LCDs nicht schaffen, dass sich das Gerät die Overscan-Einstellung merkt und man jedes mal, wenn man eine Quelle umschaltet, im Menü wieder manuell auf Pixel-by-Pixel stellen muss. Für den TV Empfang ist das noch relativ egal, aber wenn man viel zockt kann das je nach Userinterface extrem nervig sein und auch bei Filmen im 16:9/IMAX Format (ohne schwarze Balken) stört es wenn rundum etwas vom Bild abgeschnitten wird.

Günstigste TV Empfangsmöglichkeit ist und bleibt SAT. Gleichzeitig bietet SAT auch die best mögliche Bildqualität, Stichwort Kompression/Datenrate und ist momentan die einzige Möglichkeit (wenn auch mit magerem Angebot) lineares TV in 4k zu empfangen. Um das Decodiermodul für 5€/Monat kommt man sowohl bei Kabel als auch SAT nicht herum wenn man die privaten Sender in HD sehen will. Muss man selbst wissen ob man das braucht, persönlich finde ich Privatfernsehen hat nicht die Qualität, dass ich das in HD sehen muss.
IPTV ist eigentlich nur eine Notlösung, wenn man entweder die monatlichen Kosten für Kabel nicht haben will oder keine SAT Antenne installieren kann/darf. Von der Videoqualität gibt es relativ starke unterschiede beim IPTV, man braucht bei vielen Anbietern eine Settopbox die technisch meist aus der Steinzeit kommt und andere Anbieter wie Waipu arbeiten nicht mit jedem ISP zusammen.

wenn ihr auf dem Gerät viel zockt würde ich mich hauptsächlich am Inputlag orientieren. hier gibt es eien schöne Liste mit vielen Modellen: Input Lag Datenbank mit Messergebnissen von unserem Fernseher Test
wichtig: der Lag im gamemode kann sich drastisch von den anderen Bildmodi unterscheiden weil er die ganzen Bildverbesserungsalgorithmen weg lässt was in dem Fall ja auch gewünscht ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welcher  65" 4K TV ? Am besten IPTV fähig*

Ich würde aufgrund der Software und der Bildqualität immer zu einem gutem Samsung oder LG raten. Eventuell geht noch Panasonic. Wie immer gilt Testberichte lesen und die Geräte im Laden anschauen.

@P2063
Auf meinem 1st Generation Sony 4k 3D TV spiele ich immer im Brilliant Modus (wenn denn mal alle paar Monate der Rechner dranhängt), da alles im Spiele Modus super hässlich aussieht.


----------



## C Punkt (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welcher  65" 4K TV ? Am besten IPTV fähig*



Regit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hallo C punkt,




Danke für die Bestätigung  Ist schon verzwickt.. zum einen denk ich: ach komm, wenn du schon geld in die Hand nimmst, dann geb halt die 400 Tacken mehr aus für den NU8er, statt NU7er,  andererseits seh ich dann wieder dass der 75" NU7er günstiger ist als der 65" NU8er.. dann hinterfrag ich mich wieder ob der Bildqualiunterschied sich eher lohnt  als +10" die ja preislich auch viel ausmachen (beim 8er zum 75"er zb 500€) ..aber vermutlich würden mich auf Dauer vor allem die fehlenden 50 hz und freesync beim zocken mehr stören...

Den 8045er gabs ja bis gestern noch bei Saturn Paderborn oder so (online!) für 1099€ billiger als den 8009er..  bei MM mit Soundbar (danke für den Hinweis!) für 2249 (was für mich die 220€ - Soundbarersparnis  auf 70€ senkte..)


@P2063:

Ein Sät-Schüssel würde mein Vermieter wohl nicht machen wollen und für mich würden sich die Kosten sicher nicht lohnen, da ich auch gar nicht weiß wielang ich in der Wohnung bleibe.. Aber ja 20€ bzw sogar 25€ für HD wäre mir versehen im Monat nicht wert, da ich äußerst selten was anderes als APPs schaue (nur manchmal schnell zum essen, wenn ich keine Zeit habe mich durch die APPs zu navigieren. Dann hört sich IPTV doch wirklich geeignet für mich an oder.. wenn die Quali dann nicht 1A ist passt das schon..

@Lichtbringer1:

Ich glaube wer mal im Game Modus gezockt hat und die Reaktionszeit des Controller zur Bildbewegung verglichen hat (habe das damals mit gleichzeitig angeschlossenem Monitor und Samsung TV ohne GameMod probiert) kann nicht mehr zurück.. ohne game mod kommt es einem dann wirklich sehr schwimmend/verzögert vor..


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welcher  65" 4K TV ? Am besten IPTV fähig*



C Punkt schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer1:
> 
> Ich glaube wer mal im Game Modus gezockt hat und die Reaktionszeit des Controller zur Bildbewegung verglichen hat (habe das damals mit gleichzeitig angeschlossenem Monitor und Samsung TV ohne GameMod probiert) kann nicht mehr zurück.. ohne game mod kommt es einem dann wirklich sehr schwimmend/verzögert vor..



Da möchte ich gerne widersprechen, da ich da sowohl mit einer ps4 als auch mit einem Rechner getestet habe. Mir ist die Bildqualität an der Stelle deutlich wichtiger und ein Unterschied in der Reaktionszeit mag mir zwar aufgefallen sein, hat mich allerdings nicht negativ beeinflusst. Wer in einem Spiel gut ist, dem ist die Fps Zahl oft nicht so wichtig wie die Bildqualität. Und sehr schwimmend kam mir das nicht vor. Vielleicht hat der TV das irgendwie wegpoliert, auch wenn ich mir das bei der alten Software des Sony nicht vorstellen kann. Aber ich kann dennoch bestätigen, dass manche Spiele nicht für einen 65 zoll TV geeignet sind bzw der TV was HDR angeht unterirdisch ist.

Btw. @all ohne fps Counter lässt es sich viel entspannter spielen. Da denkt man nicht so oft über die Performance nach.


----------

